# wie mehrere Tabellen vertikal mittig ausrichten?



## Roaky (14. Juni 2005)

Ich habe in einer .htm-Datei drei Tabellen untereinander aufgebaut. Diese sind mit Inhalt gefüllt. Nun möchte ich diese komplette Konstellation vertikal mittig ausrichten - alle drei Tabellen nehmen zusammen ungefähr 2/3 der gesamten Höhe ein. Jetzt hängt die erste  Tabelle am oberen Bildrand und das sieht nicht wirklich toll aus.

Es wäre also nett wenn mir jemand einen brauchbaren Lösungsvorschlag macht.

Danke
Roaky


----------



## T3ch (14. Juni 2005)

Hi;

mal eine andere Frage:

Sind die Tabellen unbedingt nötig?
Also bietest du z.B. nur Daten an? Wenn nicht, dann kannst du auf die Tabellen verzichten.
Das sollte das im Großen und Ganzen vereinfachen.

Greetz


----------



## Roaky (14. Juni 2005)

Ja ich weiß das Thema Tabellen ist ein riesen Meilenstein in der Geschichte des Html für sich. Laut W2C sollten Tabellen nicht als Layout Grundmodell verwendet werden - man zweckentfremdet sie ja förmlich. Ich halte davon nicht so viel weil sich Tabellen super gut für solche Zwecke eignen. Okay, die Zukunft ist es nicht - CSS ist da schon besser.

Naja, jedenfalls habe ich immer noch keine Lösung zu der Ausrichtung der Tabellen gefunden. Da wär ein Tipp schon gut.

Danke
Roaky


----------



## kbs170 (23. August 2005)

Du willst Tabellen vertikal ausrichten? also sowas wie vertical-align:middle?

Alle Eltern-Elemente werden nur so groß gemacht, wie die Kinder-Elemente Platz einnehmen. Also wenn 1000px Platz ist, das Kind aber nur 500px groß, dann wird das Eltern-Element nur auf 500px aufgebohrt. Es sei denn man gibt die 100%-Angabe ein. height:100% für das Eltern-Element wäre also die Lösung. denn "wirkt" auch das middle-Attribut. Aber: 100% heißt 100% von der verfügbaren Auflösung des Bildschirms. Wenn Du das Fenster also nicht maximiert anzeigst, denn "verschwinden" Deine Tabellen und können nur mit dem Scroll-Balken vorgeholt werden. Keine gute Idee.

deshalb 2. Idee (da habe ich aber nur "horizontale" Erfahrung): Verwende für das Eltern-Element  position:absolute. Richte es mit left, top, right und bottom an den verfügbaren Fensterrand aus. Also, ähnlicher Effekt wie width/height:100% mit dem Vorteil, dass sich das Element am aktuellen Fenster und nicht an der aktuellen Auflösung orientiert.

Tim


----------



## itseit (23. August 2005)

Du kannst einen Rahmen darum machen und diesen Ausrichten

wie das geht unter selfhtml - CSS Kurzreferenz nach schauen - http://www.selfhtml.org


----------

